# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری رو بالاتر از فرهنگیان زدم چجور شده من دعوت به مصاحبه شدم

## KingMehdi79

من رتبم تو منطقه دو تجربی شده 8000 و زیرگروه یک من 12000 شده پرستاری رو بالاتر از فرهنگیان زدم چجور شده من دعوت به مصاحبه شدم من پرستاری های یزد و تهران و کرمان و شیراز و قم و البرز و اصفهان و قم و رفسنجان و کاشان زده بودم با تجربه ها جواب بدن  از سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش سوال پریدم ولی هنوز جواب داده نشده است؟

----------


## ahmadghavvam

سلام داداش رتبه های ما دقیقا یکیه
البته زیرگروه ها رو میگم
فک میکنی پرستاری میاریم؟ هر یکی یه چیزی میگه 
اگه میشه شمارتو پ.خ کن داداش

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingMehdi79

من فعلا به مصاحبه دعوت شدم نمیدونم چه کنم

----------


## ahmadghavvam

> من فعلا به مصاحبه دعوت شدم نمیدونم چه کنم


عجب وضعیت شخمی ای شده ها :Yahoo (1): 
آزادم زدی؟خودت چی فک میکنی میاری پرستاری؟

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingMehdi79

> عجب وضعیت شخمی ای شده ها
> آزادم زدی؟خودت چی فک میکنی میاری پرستاری؟
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


من اغراق نکنم گفتم صد در صد پرستاری یزد

----------


## ahmadghavvam

> من اغراق نکنم گفتم صد در صد پرستاری یزد


بنظرت من که اصفهانی ام کاشان بیارم؟

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## 76farshad

داداش زیر گروه یک مهمه ک 12 هزار جالب نیست

----------


## ahmadghavvam

> داداش زیر گروه یک مهمه ک 12 هزار جالب نیست


12000 بنظر شما اصن نمیاره حتی شهرستان؟

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------


## KingMehdi79

نمیدونم بخدا چیکار کنم

----------


## Heisenberg1997

والا اوضاع منطقه2یکم از نظر رتبه ای بهتر و رتبه های بالاتریو میگیرن
با12هزار منطقه یک من سراغ دارم ک پزشکی گناباد قبول شده
حالا منطقه دو باید یه شهری یکم بهتر از گناباد بیاره ولی نمیدونم چطور ا انتخابتون دراون شهرها رد شده
زیاد نگران نباش هیچی معلوم نیست ک چجوری گزینش میکنن و دعوت میکنن
هرکی هرچی میگه اکثرا حدس و گمانه
ولی احتمالشم هست اون انتخابارو نیاورده باشی
امسال همونطور ک رتبه ها عجیب بود ممکنه انتخاب رشته هاهم عجیب باشه!

----------


## BlackRose

اینکه فرهنگیان دعوت به مصاحبه شدی نمیتونه دلیلی بر این باشه که انتخابهای قبل از اون رو قبول نشده باشی! البته تا جایی که بدونم

----------


## 76farshad

> والا اوضاع منطقه2یکم از نظر رتبه ای بهتر و رتبه های بالاتریو میگیرن
> با12هزار منطقه یک من سراغ دارم ک پزشکی گناباد قبول شده
> حالا منطقه دو باید یه شهری یکم بهتر از گناباد بیاره ولی نمیدونم چطور ا انتخابتون دراون شهرها رد شده
> زیاد نگران نباش هیچی معلوم نیست ک چجوری گزینش میکنن و دعوت میکنن
> هرکی هرچی میگه اکثرا حدس و گمانه
> ولی احتمالشم هست اون انتخابارو نیاورده باشی
> امسال همونطور ک رتبه ها عجیب بود ممکنه انتخاب رشته هاهم عجیب باشه!


با 12 هزار پزشکی؟؟؟ 
سهمیه گردن کلفتی داشته!

----------


## zahra_zahra

شما پرستاریارو قبول نشدید به خاطر همین دعوت به مصاحبه شدید

----------


## Unfriendly

> شما پرستاریارو قبول نشدید به خاطر همین دعوت به مصاحبه شدید


روایت های برعکس اینم زیاد هست :/ 
واقعا ادم نمیدونه کدوم درسته و سنجشم مث ادم جواب نمیده :/

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> با 12 هزار پزشکی؟؟؟ 
> سهمیه گردن کلفتی داشته!


آخ اخ انقدر پزشکی پزشکی کردیم لامصب همه چیزو پزشکی میبینیم :Yahoo (4): پرستاری بود ببخشید:-d

----------


## zahra_zahra

> روایت های برعکس اینم زیاد هست :/ 
> واقعا ادم نمیدونه کدوم درسته و سنجشم مث ادم جواب نمیده :/


یعنی چطور برعکس؟!

----------

